# CL ad made my day.



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/pet/1178155769.html





> Quote:
> 
> He is a gorgeous, high strung purebred Staffordshire Terrier. Neutered, micro chipped and up to date on vaccinations. I'm not charging what I paid for him but I've decided to try and re-coup some of the expenses I've acquired since getting this adorable addition about 15 months ago. I'm asking a re-homing fee of $10,050.00. Also, if I can't find a new home he's going to the shelter!
> 
> ...


I have wanted to do that before. If this is the wrong place, please move, I just wanted to share =)


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this! It is great. And, I am scared to add up all the damage my fosters have done! It would run way more than that....but I still do rescue. So, I totally agree with this ad. Good for her (or him)!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

It was in respone to an ad (now flagged ) where someone "Had enough" of their staffy pup acting like a puppy, and were either selling it on CL or dumping it at a shelter.

I love seeing smart people there once in a while.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

that is awesome good for that person


----------

